# Liver cancer



## GlenBob (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello, we're new to the forum. We have a 13 year female Golden who was diagnosed with a 6 inch mass on her liver. Zoe has been in pretty good health otherwise with some arthritis. She is a super sweet dog and we want to do the right thing by her. Her vets would like to do a CAT scan and surgery to remove the mass but we're concerned that this is going to be pretty traumatic at her age. We're interested if anyone else has gone through this decision process. Zoe is slowing down but doesn't seem to be in any pain. Any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks! Glen Olson and Diane Lake


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry that you and your Zoe are going through this. I have no experience with liver cancer. My Bonnie will be 13 in December, and was just diagnosed with oral osteosarcoma. I too, am reeling with the reality, and trying to get through these life altering decisions we must make. I chose to remove Bonnie's tumor's, but not her jaw, knowing we wouldn't get all the cancer. I thought it would be too much for her at her age to go through that. She is still a very active strong girl, she had her tumor removal last Monday, and you'd never know she is sick. I know she is not cured, but will have a little more quality time before I send on her final journey. I want to make sure I make the best decisions for her, and her quality of life. A wise new friend told me that there are no wrong decisions, as long as your girls best interest are at heart. I wish you and Zoe the best, and that you have many more quality days with her....Dawn


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for the diagnosis for your senior girl. Do you know if the mass is hemangiosarcoma of the liver or another type of cancer?

Oh, I understand your concern with a dog that age. Truthfully, I would not know either if to do surgery in that case or not. I would have a good one on one talk with the vet and ask about the chances of your furbaby's survival, quality of life, life expectancy etc. 

I wish you the best for your old girl and I am confident that you will make the right decision.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Zoe's diagnosis. 

I don't have any experience with liver cancer. We found out our Bridge boy had cancer when he was 14-14.5. The Vet felt any type of treatment would have been too hard on him and it wouldn't have extended his life that much longer. We opted not to do any type of treatment other than manage his pain. 

He was basically in hospice the last year with us, he had a good guality of life, and was doing great up until the first week in Feb. We ended up having to let him go on 2/18/11 at the age of 15.5.

I would discuss your options with your Vet, ask about the surgery, the risks, the side effects from any meds or treatments, the amount of time you might have by choosing treatment as well as not going with treatment and the quality of life Zoe will have with both options. 

My thoughts are with you, this is a very difficult time for you and your girl, and it's a very difficult decision to make.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry for this diagnosis. No advice to give. But best of luck.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to read about Zoe's diagnosis. I don't know anything about liver cancer either, but can tell by your love and concern for Zoe, that you will make the right decision for her. Keeping you and sweet Zoe in our thoughts.


----------

